# Teton Music Festival



## shsherm

I have been attending some of the performances at the Teton Music Festival in Teton Village, Wyoming and they have an interesting and enjoyable program with many talented musicians from all around the US and Canada with a few other countries represented as well. The music director is Donald Runnicles who also is music director of the San Francisco Opera. The program continues until mid-August.


----------



## ClasicalTB

here is the link to Grand Teton Music Festival : http://www.gtmf.org/

GRAND TETON MUSIC FESTIVAL RADIO HOUR - Wyoming Public Radio: Mondays, 9pm (right after Performance Today!)
and i am listening with my classical music online toolbar


----------

